# Cracked Ford 1.9L exhaust manifold brazed.



## OldMachinist (Jun 1, 2013)

While working on the boy's car to replace the water pump I noticed the exhaust manifold was cracked.

I drilled the ends of the cracks to stop them from spreading.




Vee'd out the cracks and cleaned the area on both sides with carbide burrs.




All brazed up


----------



## SE18 (Jun 1, 2013)

nice. guess that's all needs to be done?


----------



## 8ntsane (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice job saving the manifold :thumbzup::thumbzup: He must be happy the the exhaust leak is now token care of too.:whistle:


----------



## OldMachinist (Jun 1, 2013)

He would have never even noticed the exhaust leak. Drove it for several days after the idiot light about the coolant level lit up. 

I've fixed many cracked manifolds and engine blocks the same way in the last 40 years and have never had one fail.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 4, 2013)

great work on the brazing! 
looking good!


----------

